# circulation pump??



## handynashville (Jun 11, 2011)

hot water at the last branch of residential home does not get hot water heater. Water gets warm after 3-4 minutes but never hot. There is a circulation pump installed at the tank. All other fixtures seem to operate well. turned off the cold shut off to test the sensor valve... no change.

replace pump? any forensic suggestions?


----------



## HOMER (Jun 5, 2011)

I Think they want new members to post an introduction first...

click here :

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/

re: your post :

turn off that pump and run the hot only at your problem bathroom.

If it eventually gets as hot as the temperature at the water heater than the problem lies within recirc pump,check valve or recirc piping layout.

how old is the water heater ? is the return plumbed into the drain outlet of water heater or to cold water inlet ?

more info please


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Call a plumber


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

With the name alone im surprised how many people didn't rip him a new ass yet.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Oh I know what the problem is!

HousePlumber has a diagram that will show you exactly what is wrong...:thumbup:

Wait for it!


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Countdown commences... In 5,4,3,2.....


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

replace tank and then the recir pump if that doesn't get it. there are a lot of butt heads on here, i ain't one of them i try to help a guy out. breid.............:rockon:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

handynashville said:


> hot water at the last branch of residential home does not get hot water heater. Water gets warm after 3-4 minutes but never hot. There is a circulation pump installed at the tank. All other fixtures seem to operate well. turned off the cold shut off to test the sensor valve... no change.
> 
> replace pump? any forensic suggestions?[/QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## ranman (Jan 24, 2010)

Easy. Just drain the tank. The hot water has a air bubble stoping the flow. the drain & purge will fix you up


----------



## Hydronicplumber (Jun 12, 2011)

handynashville said:


> hot water at the last branch of residential home does not get hot water heater. Water gets warm after 3-4 minutes but never hot. There is a circulation pump installed at the tank. All other fixtures seem to operate well. turned off the cold shut off to test the sensor valve... no change.
> 
> replace pump? any forensic suggestions?


 the pump Should have a check valve installed inline this mixing may occur. If the checkvalve isn't functioning properly depending on how it's piped in on the hwh if it's on the cold inlet it would make sence that the furthest fixture is Luke warm because the furthest fixture is where the circulation line begins in the loop


----------



## marktfields (Jun 24, 2011)

When you ran the water for 3-4 min was the cir. pump on or off ? If off for how long?
And is this development new or allways been there?


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

When will the newbies learn?:no:


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

RealLivePlumber said:


> When will the newbies learn?:no:


Who knows, they just think we are being arses, but if they pay attention once that intro is posted we offer solid advice.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Plumberman said:


> Who knows, they just think we are being arses, but if they pay attention once that intro is posted we offer solid advice.


60% of the time, we offer solid advice, every time!


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

U666A said:


> 60% of the time, we offer solid advice, every time!


Maybe! :laughing:


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

True, some times it can go either way. 


----------

